# Boss Front trim kit for chevy HD



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a Boss front end trim kit on their truck? Im getting my plow mount installed next wed on the new 2016 duramax and the dealer said they are going to put the new trim kit on. I have looked around and i haven't been able to find a pic of one on a truck.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

There were a few pics of that floating around here, here's two threads that have some....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162214
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154956&highlight=Boss+install+2015+Silverado&page=2


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

This is a picture I got from Boss when I was looking at them. I'm not certain if this truck is a 1500 or a 2500, but the idea is similar.


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

that must be a 1500. ill take a pic of mine just installed a few weeks ago in a while...


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine installed a few weeks ago. They completely removed the OEM bumper trim. When I got the truck back I trimmed and reinstalled the OEM trim (the part below the bumper. It's nice because it relocates the license plate out of the way.

The only complaint I have is the color is a little different than the OEM plastic, but you don't really notice.

I also bought the boss plug mounting kit. There are a couple bolt holes behind the bumper that I found, so with minimal fab I mounted the plugs. No drilling required.

I'm very pleased with the install.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

If you mean you bought the mounting kit separately, then you bought it twice. It comes with the truck side. I did the same thing. Twice. I did a self install on my third truck, that's how I know it comes with the kit. So I unknowingly and therefore unwilling donated two of them to the installer. 

Looks good.


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

if id have known i wouldve asked for it when picking it up haha. oh well. wasn't too much money.


cutting the lower bumper trim was a pain. the way i cut it is pretty much the only way. the cutouts for the tow hooks kinda limit where you can cut it.


----------



## Chevy2500 (Jan 4, 2016)

It's too bad they didn't make these for earlier models.


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah. they look sharp.


----------

